# I'm devestated - baby turned breech at 40 weeks...



## Beega (Sep 2, 2007)

Hello friends,

After working and planning for so long to have a natural childbirth, we had some tests yesterday b/c I am 41 wks now and the little munchkin has turned around and is in a frank breech position. We will find out soon if we have to have a c-section tomorrow or if they will allow us to wait until Monday. Our midwife has been great, but her hands are tied. We are so sad...

The amniotic fluid levels are also really low which just adds to the complications. I have been drinking water/recharge non-stop since we found out, and we have been to the chiropractor, accupuncturist and doing inverse inclines from the couch with an ironing board.

I guess any advice that anyone has would be great. Mostly, what can I do to make the c-section the most positive experience/outcome possible if that's what we end up having to do...is that even possible???

Thanks for your thoughts.
Rebecca


----------



## soso-lynn (Dec 11, 2007)

Have you considered a vaginal delivery even though the baby might be breech? If that is not possible, I would want to wait until being in labour before showing up for a section. There is always a possibility that the baby will turn, even in early labour and it will likely be a much better experience if you get to go into labour naturally. Plus, if your baby just rotated recently, then that menas there is still room to rotate back.


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

I agree with the PP, don't schedule a section! If the baby just turned, there is enough turning room and could just as easily turn back.


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

Are there midwives in the area who have experience catching breech? Would you be willing to travel to a nearby state to find that kind of care? And, yes, if your baby JUST turned breech, then your baby has time to move back before labor.

AND.

We KNOW that babies who labor before they have a cesarean have better outcomes overall...so going into labor and then having the cesarean is a good idea if you choose surgery.


----------



## erin_brycesmom (Nov 5, 2005)

Sorry, I would second trying to find a MW that will catch a breech.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soso-lynn* 
Have you considered a vaginal delivery even though the baby might be breech? If that is not possible, I would want to wait until being in labour before showing up for a section. There is always a possibility that the baby will turn, even in early labour and it will likely be a much better experience if you get to go into labour naturally. Plus, if your baby just rotated recently, then that menas there is still room to rotate back.

I completely agree. I had a c-section for a frank breech with my first and would do it different if I could do it again.


----------



## hellyaellen (Nov 8, 2005)

from what i understand frank breech is the easier breech presentation to birth vaginally

hth

i f you do have to have a cesarean you can still use a lot the sME techniques you would use for vaginal birth such as relaxation and visuilizatoion, music, still have your dp and other support people with you for the surgery, have baby placed on your chest right away etc

here is something from i-can that you might find helpful too

http://ican-online.net/resources/whi...edcesarean.pdf








: sending vaginal vibes your way though!


----------



## MsBlack (Apr 10, 2007)

2nd all the others on waiting for labor, AT LEAST, for all the reasons mentioned. But maybe you can find someone who will help you with a natural delivery instead of automatic csec?

Otherwise, add long tub soaks to your list of rehydrating techniques, along with avoiding any/all sources of caffiene (which is dehydrating--as are melons, parsley, cucumbers). And remember that lowered AFI is pretty normal at this stage of things, and is rarely a problem.

good luck!


----------



## fireweed (Nov 27, 2007)

My LO turned breech at 38 weeks, and I also did what I could to turn her around, with no success. I found an Ob who was willing to do a vaginal delivery(midwives aren't allowed to here) and waited to go into labour. I was very aware that it could turn into a c-section anyways, so I mentally prepared for that as well, which was HARD.
So anyways, I went into labour at 41 weeks, laboured for almost a day at home with agonizing back labour, and didn't go into the hospital until my waters broke, with a lot of muconium. Got to the hospital and found out my Ob was out of town. The on-call (very young)Ob had never delivered breech before and had recieved no training in it, so I decided to get a c-section. I know that a breech vaginal delivery is safest when done by someone with experience and who won't panic during the delivery.
The thing is that I decided to go for the c-section- it wasn't forced upon me. Here in Canada at least, you have to sign a consent form for the c-section. It was my choice.
And I have to say, it was a good choice. The umbilical cord was less that a foot long, so I'm sure it would have been an emergency c-section had I tried to push baby out.
I'm also very glad I went through the labour(and be prepared for back labour with a breech!). I think it's good for the baby physically, and also emotionally and spiritually good for the mother. Also, you'll know for sure that baby is fully 'cooked'.
Also, there are some very beautiful videos out there of breech births-search them out if you decide to go that route.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

I'd definitely refuse a section for a frank breech--they are usually able to be born naturally without a problem. Are you using a CPM or a CNM? There are a few local CPMs who will attend a breech birth I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

Please keep us posted as to what you end up doing....positive birth vibes to you and baby







:


----------



## granola_mom (Jun 11, 2007)

My babe was breech at full term as well, and I had been planning a natural birth... I totally understand how devastating that can feel!! I wasnt quite as far along as you, but starting at 38 weeks i tried everything to flip that baby around (only because there was only one OB in the city who would attempt breech delivery, and there was a slim chance I'd get her for my birth)... i finally did an ECV at 39 weeks. she seemed to have PLENTY of room to move because the doctor barely had to touch me and she just flipped right over. i'm not sure how late they would let you do this... i have heard of them doing it in early labour actually, so maybe it would be a possibility if you cant find a mw who will catch breech.... if your babe just flipped, theres a good chance s/he will flip back with a little encouragement... it's called an external cephalic version.

good luck, and no matter what happens, have an awesome birth!!


----------



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh, I see that this post was two days ago. I hope things are working out for you!

If you are still pregnant, I agree with all the others that breech is no reason for a c-section. My first baby was a natural breech birth (story in my sig), and it's one of the fondest memories of my life. Now that I have done it, I would have a breech baby alone in the woods before setting foot in a hospital.









If I were you, I'd rush to the Finding Your Tribe board for your area and find out about other midwives in your area. My original midwives, the ones who had to drop me for insurance reasons because of the breech position, didn't have any other midwives to recommend (until I made it clear how desperate I was to avoid the automatic c-s, then one mentioned the Farm, which was where we ended up going), but later, when I came across this forum, I found that there ARE several other midwives right in my town that I had never heard of! And if that doesn't work out, there is the possibility of the Farm, depending where you live. They took me at about 38 weeks...

Seriously, it isn't right that you should be forced into a c-section. It isn't necessary, it isn't safer for the baby, and it's MUCH LESS SAFE for you and for any future children you might want to have.







It's easy for me to say now, because I've done it and it wasn't so hard, but think about UC (unattended childbirth, there's a forum for it here) if you can't find a midwife. Not everyone is comfortable with it, but I'd go have the baby in an RV or something in the hospital parking lot before I'd trust them to do a good job taking care of me with a breech.

I get carried away with this topic, since it's so close to home, sorry. But even if none of the above works out, there's no reason to schedule a c-section. It isn't risky to go into labor with a frank breech, so at the very least you could wait, give the baby time to turn back, and give the baby the benefit of some labor.

Good luck!


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

After the wonderful natural birth of our first daughter, I was so, so devastated to learn that our second child was breech. I knew it at 26 weeks, and I knew she wouldn't turn. The likelihood of future babies remaining breech at the time of birth when a mama has delivered a vertex baby vaginally are on the order of around 2%. Mine did. I tried everything, and them some. I scheduled the cesarean birth of our second little one after much angst, and my daughter decided to help me fell better about things by going into labor hours before the scheduled time! I labored quickly, and used hypnobirthing techniques to get me through that. I asked the doc on call (our MW wasn't there, and hadn't delivered a breech baby vaginally in decades) if she had delivered breech babies vaginally, and she hadn't. Obstetrics is more of a science than an art, really. It takes a certain level of skill and confidence to deliver a breech baby vaginally - and I wasn't willing to take the chance that things wouldn't go well in inexperienced hands. For me, that was too great a risk.

Ask to speak to the anesthesiology folks before you have the c-birth, if that's the route you go. I asked to have my hands free to hold my baby. I asked to never have her separated from me if possible, but never at all from her daddy. I asked ot have her recover with me, not in a separate room. I wanted the catheter to be placed after the spinal, and removed as quickly after surgery as possible (it was out by noon, and she was born at 4:26 am). I wanted to walk as soon as possible - and that was just before noon that day. She was to room in with me, and I wanted to go home on day 2 - I was feeling well enough, and she was doing great. i just wanted my own bed, and I had only needed ibuprofen since the evening before to control my discomfort.

All in all, it wasn't nearly as awful as I had feared it might be. So much went not as I had hoped and planned. but our daughter is wonderful and healthy, and my recovery was fairly smooth. Wishing you a peaceful birth, however your little one joins you!


----------



## soso-lynn (Dec 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gretasmommy* 
It takes a certain level of skill and confidence to deliver a breech baby vaginally

From what I understand, the major skilled required to deliver a breech baby is to be upright and do absolutely nothing.

I agree with confidence, though, there is nothing more dangerous than a scared doctor.


----------



## ErinsJuneBug (Nov 21, 2006)

Oooh you're in Mass - I can actually help with this one! =). Call Nancy Weiner - I know for a fact that she does breech births. One of the women from my ican just also had a successful version done by a doctor while under the care of Kelly Faulkner. Call em all:http://www.massmidwives.org/?page_id=9


----------



## prplemonkey (Jul 20, 2006)

I ended up having a c-section after planning a home birth, and it wasn't the horror show I was expecting ... we were given a few hours for me to rest (and hopefully have some progress, but that didn't happen!), and then go into surgery calm and focused on greeting our baby. There are some things I would do differently if I were in the same situation again (more skin to skin contact while being stitched up and delayed cord clamping by even a minute or two).


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soso-lynn* 
From what I understand, the major skilled required to deliver a breech baby is to be upright and do absolutely nothing.

I agree with confidence, though, there is nothing more dangerous than a scared doctor.

Sure . . . unless there is a problem. I have attended one vaginal breech delivery - and it didn't go well. The person responsible for delivering the baby DIDN'T know how to handle the complication, and it was very, very scary indeed.

Not EVERY birth goes well. SOMETIMES there are difficulties. It's best to be as prepared as possible for whatever comes your way. A skilled provider (who said doc??!!) is a great first step!

Wishing the OP a wonderful birth!


----------



## soso-lynn (Dec 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gretasmommy* 
Sure . . . unless there is a problem. I have attended one vaginal breech delivery - and it didn't go well. The person responsible for delivering the baby DIDN'T know how to handle the complication, and it was very, very scary indeed.

Not EVERY birth goes well. SOMETIMES there are difficulties. It's best to be as prepared as possible for whatever comes your way. A skilled provider (who said doc??!!) is a great first step!

You were talking about obstetrics, that is why I said docs. I definitely think that vaginal deliveries of breech and multiples are much more suited for midwifery than obstetrics.

As for the skills required in case of complications, if you mean knowing what to do, then yes that is necessary. Many care providers may have been there for breech births before but still not know the specifics of what complications can arise and what to do with them. I guess I am so used to hearing the word skill when referring to doctors intervening for any reason. I talked with a doctor once who explained the lack of episiotomies done by midwives by the fact that they were not skilled to perform them...


----------



## honeybunch2k8 (Jan 14, 2008)

If you decide to have a c-section, make sure the doctor double stitches your uterus. Definitely something you want to talk about beforehand.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soso-lynn* 
You were talking about obstetrics, that is why I said docs. I definitely think that vaginal deliveries of breech and multiples are much more suited for midwifery than obstetrics.

As for the skills required in case of complications, if you mean knowing what to do, then yes that is necessary. Many care providers may have been there for breech births before but still not know the specifics of what complications can arise and what to do with them. I guess I am so used to hearing the word skill when referring to doctors intervening for any reason. I talked with a doctor once who explained the lack of episiotomies done by midwives by the fact that they were not skilled to perform them...


Gotcha! Unfortunately, our MW hadn't delivered a breech baby vaginally in years and didn't feel comfortable with it. It's a shame, as I labored quickly, and have had a natural delivery before (that "proven pelvis" concept talked about in terms of a favorable indicator) . . . it would have been rather easy, i think. But I needed the caregiver delivering her to be comfortable and prepared.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErinsJuneBug* 
Oooh you're in Mass - I can actually help with this one! =). Call Nancy Weiner - I know for a fact that she does breech births. One of the women from my ican just also had a successful version done by a doctor while under the care of Kelly Faulkner. Call em all:http://www.massmidwives.org/?page_id=9

yeh, and if either of those arent available, i can put you in touch with someone else who may be (who is also in Mass.). a breech can can delivered easily vaginally, given the right circumstances.

even w/ an OK c/s, there is always a struggle w/ a next birth.









good luck!


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

My last baby was breech until 38.5 weeks, then flipped. She also decided to come out completely sideways and with a complete knot in her cord, lol. I had her about 3 days after she flipped-it DOES happen!!

This is your choice to make of course, but I would definately at least attempt to find someone who is experienced and try for a vaginal delivery. And definately wait for labor to kick in before a cesarean. I think I'm nutty enough that I'd go out to the Farm if I had to (and I'm in SEATTLE!!!!







) or just trust myself and my dh to do it ourselves. I dont know exactly what I'd do-I just couldnt see myself scheduling a cesarean for a frank breech babe. If I remember correctly, I actually read that a cesarean has more complications than vaginal delivery for frank breech-provided you have a competent provider. So, yeah, I'd try to find a competent provider!!!







Good luck in whatever decision you make!!


----------



## aprilsfools (Apr 16, 2008)

I agree with PP- check with Kelley Faulkner. She is my MW and she delivered at least 2 breech babies just last month!

http://www.newlifemidwifery.com/


----------

